# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  kom ra ne hall te modh....

## addela

a mund te me ndihmoje ndonjeri se per cfare sherben (Inspektimi gjygjsor),cfare eshte?

----------


## maLware

www.Shqip-Home.net

----------


## Muhamer

> a mund te me ndihmoje ndonjeri se per cfare sherben (Inspektimi gjygjsor),cfare eshte?


hahahah  si duket keq i paske punet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## addela

> hahahah  si duket keq i paske punet


papapapppappa vendin e pare zejme ne shqiptaret per te gjykuar ven e pa ven,kur sdin me dhon nje ndihme me mire mos fol kur ske fakte,jo per ndonje gje po dilet jashte teme pastaj,i hiken lezeti,kot se ka titullin NDIHMONI NJERI-TJETRIN, jo ku mund te GJYKONI njeri-tjetrin

----------


## addela

> www.Shqip-Home.net


rrofsh,ta paca borxh :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Boy

plasi *****

----------


## Julianna

> a mund te me ndihmoje ndonjeri se per cfare sherben (Inspektimi gjygjsor),cfare eshte?


Inspektimi eshte nje mjet paraprak te cilen gjykata sipas detyres zyrtare mund ta perdori per te hyre direkt ne kontakt ne nje burim te provave qe nuk eshte fituar ne proces,ne menyre qe te marrin faktet personalisht rilevante per vendimin.kjo eshte arsyeja pse disa e konsiderojne inspektimin jo si nje prove ne te gjitha kuptimet,por eshte hetimi ne kete kategori.....
Gjykata mund te urdheroje palet per te lejuar personin per te bere cdo inspektim qe duket e domosdoshme per te ditur faktet e rastit,me kusht qe kjo mund te realizohet pa demtime serioze,ose pa i detyruar ata te shkelin nje nga sekretet e parashikuara ne nenet 351 dhe 352 te Kodit te Procedures Penale.

----------


## addela

> Inspektimi eshte nje mjet paraprak te cilen gjykata sipas detyres zyrtare mund ta perdori per te hyre direkt ne kontakt ne nje burim te provave qe nuk eshte fituar ne proces,ne menyre qe te marrin faktet personalisht rilevante per vendimin.kjo eshte arsyeja pse disa e konsiderojne inspektimin jo si nje prove ne te gjitha kuptimet,por eshte hetimi ne kete kategori.....
> Gjykata mund te urdheroje palet per te lejuar personin per te bere cdo inspektim qe duket e domosdoshme per te ditur faktet e rastit,me kusht qe kjo mund te realizohet pa demtime serioze,ose pa i detyruar ata te shkelin nje nga sekretet e parashikuara ne nenet 351 dhe 352 te Kodit te Procedures Penale.


avokate je ti?

----------

